# B15 Seats In B13 chassis



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Will the Front seats of a b15(spec v,se-r,se,gxe) fit directly into a b13 car(sentra,nx) with no modification?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nope


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I have seen the front and rear swapped to a b-13 sentra before. Not sure on the amount of modification though.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I have seen the front and rear swapped to a b-13 sentra before. Not sure on the amount of modification though. *


there was a sliver b13 with spec v lava seats on ebay couple weeks back


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, but its not a direct bolt on...


----------

